# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Первая поездка в Индию, помогите советом

## Даша

Здравствуйте!
Зимой 2012 года собираемся поехать в Индию. Есть большое желание жить при храме, посетить вайшнавскую ферму, а также пройти процедуру панча карма у аюрведического врача. Мы никогда не были в Индии, плохо ориентируемся вообще в этой теме, к тому же с маленьким ребёнком (на тот момент будет 1,5 года). Кто может, подскажите, пожалуйста, как попасть на вайшнавскую ферму. Искала информацию в интернете на эту тему, но не нашла. Все ли аюрведические центры действительно являются таковыми (по опыту проживания в Китае знаю, что многие так называемые лечебные центры направлены на туристов, из людей просто вытягивают деньги, но лечения как такового нет), встречается ли такое в Индии или можно обращаться в любой аюрведический центр?
Любой ли человек может жить в гостинице при храме?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Рассмотрите классический вариант поездки.

Пури-Маяпур-Вриндаван.

Многие русскоязычные группы стартуют в конце января, феврале и находятся в Индии еще в марте.
Вы всегда можете обратится за помощью в покупке билетов, советом, переводом  к руководителям групп(всегда видел они с удовольствием помогают) если даже не являетесь членом группы и едете сами по себе, но можно даже
к ним присоединится (организованная покупка билетов, парикрамы и т.д.), да и вообще легко найти русскоязычных,
а потом уже более опытных, кто был уже не первый раз и спросить нужное.

Запланировать например находится в г.Пури    2 недели или более если хотите пройти лечение у
какого нибудь аюрведического врача.

В этой ветке, правда она уже отодвинулась на другую страницу, есть тема "Карты"  там если рассмотреть
г. Пури подробно с названиями, есть Аюрведический Госпиталь.
Знакомые проходили курс лечения около месяца в г.Пури,  но подробностями я не интересовался и сам
никаких процедур не проходил, но наверняка там есть много Аюрведических врачей. 

Если такой вариант не устроит, то наверно вам еще здесь ответят на счет Аюрведических центров в других 
городах.

В г.Пури  есть небольшой храм ISKCON в виде здания с гостиницей на верхних этажах.
Но там в основном останавливаются брахмачари или по крайней мере мужчины.

Для семьи гораздо лучше найти отель неподалеку, в Пури в это время с эти проблем нет,
единственное с ценам в зависимости от комфорта и удаленности есть разные варианты.

В Пури есть небольшая ферма ISKCON , но скорее это просто пока выкупленный участок земли
если идти дальше вдоль побережья. Может его и не все знают и не все бывали.
Там только небольшое здание типа храма и пуджари и он же охраник.
Может сейчас что то изменилось но было так.

Далее: Маяпур
Жилые корпуса в радиусе примерно 300 м от храма наверно вас устроят.
Но в марте там время фестиваля и большой наплыв приезжих, поэтому если вы хотите жить 
с семьей в комнате, то надо бронировать сейчас (здесь на форуме есть объявление).
Иначе на улице конечно не останитесь, но придется посуетититься, поволноваться и быть
готовым к "спартанским" жилищным условиям типа: бамбуковый домик.
Но это нормально мы же приключения любим.

Что касается вайшнавской фермы, то у вас скорее представление о ней в некотором западном
 варианте типа вайшнавское поселение где то в провинции. Наверно такое тоже есть, но в Маяпуре
и Вриндаване  это имет форму Гошалы где держат коров, а поля вокруг, все это находится недалеко и можно спросить и сходить.

Во Вриндаване можно жить на территории храма, но там цены наверно американцы только потянут.
И мест нет.  т.к. ISKCON Вриндаван все таки духовный центр всего мира.
Но в округе много отелей и руководители групп вам могут помочь, желательно обговорить это с ними заранее.
Т.к. лично я последний раз обходил много, но везде или мест нет или забронировано, раньше было проще.
Надоело ходить и поселился в какой то комнатушке местного ашрама с круглосуточным киртаном Радха-Говинда.
А пейзаж в окно - это шесть коров которые возвращались вечером.  Романтика. Ну нормально с учетом того, что
приходишь туда только ночевать.

----------


## Даша

Спасибо большое за ответ!
Мы собирались в Маяпур, реально там найти хорошего врача? По поводу фермы... Нам самое главное, чтобы были коровы и молоко (очень хочется попить парного молока и поесть свежих молочных продуктов), поэтому просто коровы и поля - это замечательно!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо большое за ответ!
> Мы собирались в Маяпур, реально там найти хорошего врача? По поводу фермы... Нам самое главное, чтобы были коровы и молоко (очень хочется попить парного молока и поесть свежих молочных продуктов), поэтому просто коровы и поля - это замечательно!


В Маяпуре есть гошала - коровник, коров там много.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Во Вриндаване можно жить на территории храма, но там цены наверно американцы только потянут.
> И мест нет.


не совсем так-мы были во Вриндаване на Джанмаштами 2010,прживание в храме стоило 500 рупий,это где-то 350 рублей в сутки,по-моему вполне доступно.но мест и правд не было.

насчет попить коровьего молока парного и поесть свежих молочных продуктовв Индии-я бы Даше настоятельно не советовала бы этого делать.тогда уже лучше к Прабхавати Матаджи обратиться :smilies: )оно надежнее и ближе.
в Индии молоко коров,котоых держат в Гошале идет на поклонение храмовым Божествам-приготовление сладостей,панира..вот Маха-сладости можно купить при храме..
покупать у каких-то местных фермеров не надо,соблюдение гигиены они не гарантируют.вообще коровье молоко в Индии-редкость,вся молочка-молоко,йогурт,масло,панир делается из буйволиного молока.оно дает своеобразный эффект :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Запросто могут подсунуть буйволинное молоко под видом коровьего. Но в Маяпуре нужно просто пойти в Гошалу и лично договориться. С хорошими аюрведическими врачами напряженка. Услуги за большие деньги предлагают многие. Специалиста найти крайне сложно. Нужно действовать по рекомендации тех, кто давно живет в Маяпуре и знает who is who.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема про коров отделена в раздел "Традиции и современность" http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=3600

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Сейчас держат, в основном, буйволов. Они очень неприхотливы.
Кали–юга...

----------


## Даша

Спасибо всем за ответы, постараюсь как-нибудь отыскать врача хорошего.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Кажется в Китае куда проще найти хорошего врача. На Аюрведе свет клином не сошелся. Китайская иглотерапия очень эффективна во многих вопросах. На себе неоднократно испытал.

----------


## Даша

> Кажется в Китае куда проще найти хорошего врача. На Аюрведе свет клином не сошелся. Китайская иглотерапия очень эффективна во многих вопросах. На себе неоднократно испытал.


Может быть и можно найти хорошего врача, но я боюсь иголок :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Может быть и можно найти хорошего врача, но я боюсь иголок


Иголки во многом эффективнее аюрведы. Аюрведа - это же в основном профилактика, а не лечение в нашем привычном смысле слова. мастера вводят иглы так, что почти не чувствуешь. Даже если есть болевые ощущения - эффект того стоит. Аюрведой вы будете лечиться очень-очень долго. Но, конечно, если ничего острого нет, то и спешить некуда.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Кажется в Китае куда проще найти хорошего врача. На Аюрведе свет клином не сошелся. Китайская иглотерапия очень эффективна во многих вопросах. На себе неоднократно испытал.


Китайская медицина для Дальнего Востока конечно актуальней Аюрведы. У меня даже есть знакомый профессор в Хабаровске.

----------


## Вишишта даса

А меня в Индии вылечили от малярии айурведой не хуже чем антибиотиками. Но найти хорошего врача и сильные лекарства на самом деле трудно.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> А меня в Индии вылечили от малярии айурведой не хуже чем антибиотиками. Но найти хорошего врача и сильные лекарства на самом деле трудно.


За какой срок вы вылечились?

----------


## Вишишта даса

Что-то около месяца. Чуть меньше. Мне Аиндра прабху купил какие-то очень дорогие айурведические таблетки и сказал, что помочь должно сразу. И действительно лихорадка начала спадать в первый же день. Я забыл спросить название таблеток и где он их взял. Тайна ушла вместе с ним...

----------


## Джива

первые два месяца наработка антител ко всем месным инфекциям идет - самочувствие скачет
первые две недели организм в шоке - работает как часы
ехать лучше либо на 2 недели, либо на 6мес

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Да, на парное молочко лучше в Индии даже не заикаться, чтобы потом постоянно не ходить по аюрведическим врачам...  :mig:

----------


## Джива

> И действительно лихорадка начала спадать в первый же день. Я забыл спросить название таблеток и где он их взял. Тайна ушла вместе с ним...


скорее всего там была кора хининового дерева
люди перестали умирать от малярии какраз после распространения этого природного(а позже синтетического) средства
остальные средства не могут останавить заражение

горькие наверно были таблетки?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нам перед поездкой в Пури вайшнавы посоветовали закупить препарат «ЦИТРОСЕПТ» для дезинфекции и профилактики ЖК расстройств.
Были не долго, 10 дней. Но из группы (29 человек) никто особо не жаловался на здоровье.
Думаю, во многом благодаря «Цитросепту»!!! (вытяжка из грейпфрута. горькая)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Нам перед поездкой в Пури вайшнавы посоветовали закупить препарат «ЦИТРОСЕПТ» для дезинфекции и профилактики ЖК расстройств.
> Были не долго, 10 дней. Но из группы (29 человек) никто особо не жаловался на здоровье.
> Думаю, во многом благодаря «Цитросепту»!!! (вытяжка из грейпфрута. горькая)



Интересно, а вы в Индии Цитросепт принимали профилактически или уже по факту возникновения ЖК расстройств?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Интересно, а вы в Индии Цитросепт принимали профилактически или уже по факту возникновения ЖК расстройств?


Да, цитросепт хорошая штука. Последние поездки в Индию все время его пила вся наша семья, и вообще никаких проблем не было со здоровьем. Надо его все время по 1-2 капли капать на 1 литр воды и пить с водой, для профилактики, а если заболел, то надо пить уже больше капель, в коробке есть инструкция.

----------

